
SQL Injection via License Plate - dboreham
https://www.wired.com/story/null-license-plate-landed-one-hacker-ticket-hell/
======
eesmith
The title is "How a 'NULL' License Plate Landed One Hacker in Ticket Hell",
covered on HN before at
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=%20%27NULL%27%20License%20Plate%20&sort=byPopularity&type=story)
. (467 comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904)
).

FWIW, I don't quite think it's an example of SQL injection. That comment links
point out similar failures with "NO PLATE", "NO TAGS", and others.

